# Smoker Mods for Charbroil offset smoker 430



## snett (Jun 13, 2015)

So I was given this smoker as a gift. I'm new to smoking and so far have only done it on a 22 inch weber grill. I know its not top of the line, but I was hoping with the expertise of the community members I can make this smoker worth while.

Any and all advice will be considered. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## viking72 (Jun 14, 2015)

Season the cooking chamber with spray cooking oil.

Use lump charcoal and wood(small fire to start).

Cook in the middle of the smoking chamber.

Start with cheaper cuts of meat(5lb butt)

Have FUN.


----------



## snett (Jun 14, 2015)

I saw a forum about making a baffel, tuning plates, sealing the doors and firebox. Does that matter? Or is the smoker too small it wouldn't make any difference?


----------



## drewed (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes and no.  It will make a difference, and my increase you smoking pleasure as it will be easier to control the temps if you don't have air leaks all over the place, yet it will produce mighty tasty q just the way it is.  
I start with sealing up the fire box as controlling temp make life easier.   Then you can look into fire baskets and then tunning plates,


----------



## snett (Jun 18, 2015)

So I put it together and see all the gaps in the firebox? Between the top and bottom parts of the firebox. What do you suggest I seal it with permatex red rtv? If so do I run it on the outside only?


----------



## drewed (Jun 19, 2015)

Red or the higher temp copper.  You will also want to seal between the firebox and the cooking chamber.  While you out getting RTV, look into picking up a sheet of expanded metal to make a fire basket.  

Make sure to clean,( alcohol ) and possibly lightly sand the areas where you are going to add the RTV.  Then run the smoker at higher temps to "burn off" anything after the RTV has cured.

Seal on the outside or inside or both.


----------



## snett (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought I would post an update. I sealed everything I could. Ribs and shoulder came out well. There was such a difference in temperatures from the top of the grill and left and right sides. When I had everything on there it was like a 35° difference. I see cleaning out the firebox is going to require some thought. Even though the smoker is so small I guess I will need a baffle and tuning plates. Any idea on the firebox I tried a ash cleaner but again firebox is round and small.


----------



## kapangaluc (Jul 28, 2016)

snett
i got rid of the grate that comes in the firebox and made my own using expanded metal. i made wider (about 9 inches) and as long as the firebox so it ended up giving me additional 1 1/2 inches underneath. i can now easily remove ash through the intake damper (very small) using a pair of tongs and keep the fire going for as long as i need. no ash choking fire. it is a simple mod but has great impact.


----------

